
Facebook's plan to break the global financial system - jrepinc
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jun/21/facebooks-plan-to-break-the-global-financial-system
======
ilaksh
They copied their plan from a TV show called Mr. Robot [https://youtu.be/1ee-
cHbCI0s](https://youtu.be/1ee-cHbCI0s)

